# أكبر مكتبة كتب في مجال معالجة المياه



## مدير مشروعات (16 ديسمبر 2014)

مكتبة محطات تنقية مياه الشرب 
http://watertechexperts.com/vb/foru...ياه-الشرب-Drinking-Water-Purification-Systems

مكتبة محطات معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي
http://watertechexperts.com/vb/foru...ف-الصحي-Domestic-Wastewater-Treatment-Systems


مكتبة محطات التحلية
http://watertechexperts.com/vb/foru...عكسي-Desalination-Systems-and-Reverse-Osmosis

مكتبة المختبرات والتحاليل
http://watertechexperts.com/vb/foru...دة-المياه-Labs-and-Analysis-for-Water-Quality


----------



## مدير مشروعات (24 ديسمبر 2014)

مكتبة الصرف الصناعي
http://watertechexperts.com/vb/foru...صناعي-Industrial-Wastewater-Treatment-Systems


----------



## قصي المنسي (28 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك ...وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (28 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## Ibra2014 (28 ديسمبر 2014)

اللهم اجعلها في ميزان حسناتهم يعطيكم الف عافيه


----------



## karimm155 (27 أغسطس 2015)

barak alaho fik


----------



## مدير مشروعات (1 نوفمبر 2015)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## michael asbah (29 نوفمبر 2015)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

